# My baby girl arrived! My dramatic but natural delivery on my due date :)



## Vicki_Cream

Well, it was an experience to say the least! Waters went with a bang at 0545am on the 27th December, contractions every 2-3mins, so we went into the birthing centre. They examined me at about 8am and I was only 1cm dilated. Queue major disappointment. Pottered about in the birthing pool for a bit, contractions were coming, thick, fast and painful. Out came the gas and air and me writhing around on their birthing couch thingy (gas and air is fricking awesome btw, I felt wasted haha). Contractions were killer by this point as they were one on top of each other with no break, I was growling through them, accidentally kicked a midwife, and they clearly thought I was over exaggerating being a FTM and all that jazz, but I wasn't. 

They started to get worried about my scar rupturing from my ectopic surgery last year because I was having so much pain at the incision site, and I was highly ketonic and they were worried about severe hemorrhaging, so they called me an ambulance to blue light me to Pembury hospital 17 miles away. Before the ambulance arrived they inserted a catherter (sp?!), a canula and IV fluids, and midwife decided to examine me because of the way I was acting. I had gone from 1cm to 8cm's dilated in 2 1/2 hours! After this, a trainee doctor attempted to fid the babies heartbeat and failed, which sent my OH into panic mode so the midwife grabbed the doppler and found it first time, thank god. 

So I was whisked off in an ambulance, poor James (my OH) was beside himself and had to follow in the car, the journey was about 25 minutes, in which time I was fully dilated and I had to fight my body the whole way trying not to push, which was horrific! 

Within an hour of being there, our beautiful little girl was born 11.52am on her due date! I'm proud of myself for doing it on just gas and air :) I only had a 2nd degree tear and needed four stitches. She weighed 6lbs 9oz and is feeding like a champ. We have decided to call her Molly, and we are so so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Snufflepop

Congratulations!!! She is super cute!!!


----------



## claudinator

Congratulations what a cutie you look great!!!


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations she's gorgeous x


----------



## LisaDanielle

Congratulations!!


----------



## Itsychik

Congratulations!! Gorgeous picture!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aweee adorable and wow u look great! Awesome job mommy!:)


----------



## candyem

Congratulations in your baby girl :)


----------



## mama2connor

Congrats, she is gorgeous!! Well done doing it on just gas and air. x


----------



## wannabenewmum

Awww absolutely stunning congrats xxx


----------



## Beautiful11

Congratulations!! <3


----------



## xxleannexx

She is just beautiful, congrats to you! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done!! She is adorable! X


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Thanks ladies, so in love with her :cloud9:


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! What a lovely picture of you two and such a sweet name! You definitely should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Ruby2013

Awww congrats lovely picture x


----------



## Littleharns

Just found your birth story! Molly is perfect - congratulations to you both. 

I'm so impressed she arrived on her due date - hope she's contining to behave!

xxxx


----------



## GillandJamie

Lovely story congratulations x


----------



## Marythefairy

My dd2 is just 7 months she feeds to sleep at 7ish (takes about 45 mins usually) but will wake once or twice before I go to bed about 10. She wakes every 1-2 hours throughout the night every night. She was never a great sleeper but has definately got worse in the last month. I'm sooo tired and my dd1 who is 3 is being very demanding and I know I don't have much patience with her as I'm so tired. Dd1 was a great sleeper so I wasn't prepared for this at all. I feel your pain ladies


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations


----------

